# Ordner in Eclipse einbinden



## mtk-flo (7. März 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine RCP-Anwendung.
Innerhalb meines Projekts haben ich einen Ordner nahmens "Dokumente".
Wenn ich meine RCP-Anwendung nun exporieren möchte, möchte ich auch, dass der Ordner "Dokumente" mit exporiert wird.

Wie bekomm ich den Ordner in mein Export !?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

meinst du den "normalen" Eclispe Export -> Plugin Development -> Eclispe Product ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## mtk-flo (8. März 2007)

Es gibt eine Export Funktion von Eclipse die ich nutze.

Inder der "ProjektName.product" ist diese Export-Funktion.


----------



## mtk-flo (12. März 2007)

Keiner ne Idee, wie ich einen Ordner in meine Export-Dateistruktur einbinden kann ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

geh in die Build Configuration deines Projects und selektiere bei Binary Build und Source Build das Verzeichnis, welches du hinzufügen möchtest.
Wenn du dann noch eine Datei in diesem Verzeichnis ablegst und anschließend das Plugin über den Export Wizard (Overview -> Exporting im PDE Editor) beispielsweise als jar exportierst, so siehst du im jar auch den "neuen" Ordner.

Gruß Tom


----------



## KlaDi (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, das ich den Ordner als eigenständigen Ordner mit den abgelegten Dokumente in meinem Projektverzeichnis habe. Weil ansonsten müßte ich die .jar entpacken, bevor ich auf die Dokumente zugreifen kann oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß KlaDi.


----------

